# Stand for Mr. Aqua 90p



## neverwander (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey all, I'm looking to pick up a Mr Aqua 90p rimless tank, but am having some trouble finding a good looking stand for it. I would build my one, but lack the space and tools.

I really like the simplicity of the ADA stands, but am having trouble finding them for sale in the US. Does anyone know a retailer who sells them in the US?

Example of what I'm looking for:


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Check out aqua forest aquarium. 


-Alan


----------



## neverwander (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Alan, 
Unfortunately, they only have the garden stand, and I'm looking for a proper enclosed cabinet.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

If you don't want to build it then:
http://www.aquavasaquarium.com/aquavas-90cm/


----------



## InfinitR (Mar 13, 2014)

At least a reference point, if not for you maybe a local carpenter. Just make sure it's thick enough for a large tank. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xjZXQa-krY


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

The stand in the pic is actually not an ada stand but a custom build stand to replicate an ada stand by Jason Baliban, a member of this forum. http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx Definitely doable if you have the tools/materials and the time. Otherwise I'm sure a carpenter can put one together.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't even know if AFA has legit ADA stands, I was told by someone who works that that one of maybe two that look like ADA wood stands was built by someone else. Real ADA stands are very rare, almost all are made in that style. On the plus side, there is plenty of info on how to build one.


----------



## neverwander (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys!

I wish I could build it myself, but I live in Brooklyn, and lack the space and tools to build my own. I'll have to find someone to build one for me.

Thanks again for the help!


----------

